# How many fish in 45G and 75G



## avalanche333 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have 2 tanks.
45 Gallon and a 75 Gallon.

How many African's can I put into each tanks without having to worry about overcrowding?
I've heard a general rule of thumb - 1 inch of fish per gallon of water?


----------



## Trisomy21 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ugh, not the 1-inch "rule". So a full-grown Oscar should be happy in a 15 gallon tank? 
Ugh no, 90 gallon would be the minimum for me, personally. Read up on the Cichlids you'd like, whether or not they make good tank mates and the minimum tank size needed when they're adults.

They come in all different shapes, sizes, colors and temperaments so read up!


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

depends on types. a cichlid tank should be overstocked but aggression plays a big role so you need the right mix. the 45 id go with 6 salousi 1m/5f and 4 red zebra 1m/3f with maybe a bristle nose pleco the 75 id go with 20 demasoni, 6 yellow labs 1m/5f, 4 yellow or white tail acei, and maybe 2 albino bristle nose plecos...thats if you wanna go malawi mbuna...tang or victorian youll have to ask someone else. throw all those stocking rules out the window with cichlids and for that matter anything thats not a goldfish


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

You could keep 18 - 24 tropheus in 75 gal tank and none in a 45.


----------



## avalanche333 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.
So it sounds like I can put a fair bit in these tanks.
I was thinking I can only have like 6-8 in the 45 gallon and maybe 12-15 in the 75 gallon.
Happy to hear I can put more!

I'll be adding Africains, keeping to ones that grow max 5-6 inch.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

That's not all africans though...not all are the same. Just for a small example I'll use the Kenyi...I would get a 75g and wouldn't put but 1 in there even though they only get like 6" max. I wouldn't put more than one simply because they are so mean.

So keep that in mind, you can't just grab 15+ miscellaneous africans and throw them in a tank. It's important to use species that will get along together.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

if you go all peacock you can put close to 20 in your 75 and about half that in the 45, provided you have good filtration


----------



## Miss Jenny (Sep 27, 2009)

this is what I'm researching right now.
tank mates
aggression
diet
type of environment they like (including type of bottom they like)
type of breeder they are (if I'm lucky enough for them to breed)
water hardness
ph levels
temps

.....


----------



## avalanche333 (Sep 22, 2009)

I decided to go with all Lake Malawi cichlids in tanks. 
I stuck to the less aggressive to moderately aggressive types.

There are 8 in the 45 Gal + 1 common pleco both. 
21 in the 75 Gal with 1 common pleco, 1 bristlenose pleco, and 1 catfish (can't remember the name)

All the fish are fairly you and most have not coloured up yet. It's a wide variety so I won't post thee names of them all.


----------



## Raigon (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm... does age matter? Like say, can adult and junevile go together? =/


----------



## avalanche333 (Sep 22, 2009)

Raigon said:


> Hmm... does age matter? Like say, can adult and junevile go together? =/


When I was purchasing fish I was told to try and stay to fish around the same size.
It might not be a good idea to put a 1" fish in with a 6" to start out a new tank.

But I'm new to this so that is just my thought on this.


----------

